# The meta-discussion about not allowing political posts on the forum



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

Fishn4life said:


> Not to get political but....


 Umm.. How is that not political?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Edward Reading said:


> Umm.. How is that not political?


@Fishn4life is sharing his vanity plate. He didn't start arguing for any particular political position. He didn't make any judgments towards anybody else's political position. He didn't demean anybody. It's acceptable.

What we don't want is for this forum to start repressing unpopular political viewpoints. And rather than allowing discussion of all points, we've decided that we're just going to not allow political discussions. And yes, it's very much a judgement call - we definitely want to allow discussion of laws and bills that affect EV owners, for example. In order for Tesla to be successful, Tesla vehicles need to appeal to all sorts of people, including those with whom you might disagree. We're dedicating this site to supporting *all* Tesla Model 3 owners. There are plenty of other forums on the internet where politics can be discussed.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> @Fishn4life is sharing his vanity plate. He didn't start arguing for any particular political position. He didn't make any judgments towards anybody else's political position. He didn't demean anybody. It's acceptable.
> 
> What we don't want is for this forum to start repressing unpopular political viewpoints. And rather than allowing discussion of all points, we've decided that we're just going to not allow political discussions. And yes, it's very much a judgement call - we definitely want to allow discussion of laws and bills that affect EV owners, for example. In order for Tesla to be successful, they're going to have to appeal to all sorts of people, including those with whom you might disagree. We're dedicating this site to supporting *all* Tesla Model 3 owners. There are plenty of other forums on the internet where politics can be discussed.


Well that should pretty much open this up to be a -nothing but political statement license plate- thread from now on!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> Well that should pretty much open this up to be a -nothing but political statement license plate- thread from now on!


Again, it's a judgment call on us moderators. If people end up posting a bunch of politically-messaged license plates, we'll shut it down.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

FRC said:


> Well that should pretty much open this up to be a -nothing but political statement license plate- thread from now on!


Hopefully we haven't grown so far apart in views (left to right or right to left, your preference) that an image of a vanity plate sets us off.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

if political discussions are permitted the discussions here will veer away from the mission of the forum. at that big tesla forum some political discussion is allowed and if you conform to the mods biases they allow posts of all sorts. deviate from their prejudicial views and you ignite flame wars and the mods will tolerate only the comments that fit their views. DO NOT ALLOW THAT to happen here by limiting any sort of political discussions.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I would prefer if there were no political discussions here. I know there are those who believe politics is a part of life, and I'm sticking my head in the sand by avoiding it, but I like the sand. It's warm, quiet, and friendly.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JasonF said:


> I would prefer if there were no political discussions here. I know there are those who believe politics is a part of life, and I'm sticking my head in the sand by avoiding it, but I like the sand. It's warm, quiet, and friendly.


They are not permitted, so you are safe with your sand here


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> They are not permitted, so you are safe with your sand here


Unless, of course, Anakin Skywalker is a member of this forum!

(I just really let my inner nerd shine just now)


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

If there's any doubt as to what is appropriate or not just read this post in our announcement section

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/rules-policies-disclaimers-for-m3oc-forums.2430/

I started M3OC because I wanted a friendly place free of such issues that are rampant on that other big Tesla forum. Keep it civil, be respectful, share info and above all have FUN discussing Model 3 and Tesla with other owners!


----------

